# Jh title!



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Go Remi! Brains, beauty, & birdy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO Congratulations!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoohoooo!! Major congratulations


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOO HOO!!! Way to go Remi!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!! That's fantastic!!!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations, Remi!!

- Tania


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!! Congrats to you!!! Looks like you still have a lot of fun ahead!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Big CONGRATS to Team REMI!! :dblthumb2


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

HUGE congrats!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

:headbang2*That rocks!! Congrats on your new JH title!!*


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pictures*

So I decided to take some pics of Remi and her Ribbons! I tried rotating the pictures...but it is not letting me! They are upright on my computer...not sure whey they are flipped on here. Just turn your head :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What great news! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kfayard said:


> So I decided to take some pics of Remi and her Ribbons! I tried rotating the pictures...but it is not letting me! They are upright on my computer...not sure whey they are flipped on here. Just turn your head :



Remi is so pretty that my head automatically tilts when I look at her pictures. Congrats again!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> Remi is so pretty that my head automatically tilts when I look at her pictures. Congrats again!!


Thanks Hank!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We are excited.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations to the pretty girl!


----------

